# New Power Supply



## joker424 (Nov 4, 2004)

Just bought a new 6800 Ultra and figure i need to upgrade my 350w power supply. i am useing a Antec Preformance 2 Series Case and it says ATX12V power supply that came with it. what does ATX12V mean??? and should I be careful on what power supply i buy? If anyone can give me some info on what and where to buy this new power supply. that would be kool

Joker


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is a little article about ATX 12V -and there are others you can find with a quick google search.

http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20041223/

I strongly suggest to buy a much stronger PSU than the 350W suggested by the graphics card manufacturer. That recommendation is misleading and causes a lot of headaches for many people.

If you want to avoid all kinds of odd problems, freezes, crashes and would like to enjoy your new card you should get a BRAND NAME (Antec, Enermax etc) Power supply that is able to provide at least 450-500W. What you need to look for is the output on the +12V rail - which should be 20 Amps - preferably more (24-30).


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i completely agree with sarkast ... heres ur second opinion 

antec enermax is great 

i use a ez media 430 watt .. and its working great .. quiet .. and no problem with lacking any power ... but i was on a money budget at tat time and i needed a power supply desperately ... so i just bought that .. no regrest
but if u have money go for an antec 450 watt and up .. u wont regret ..


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

for a 6800 ultra I would look for something with at least 28A on the 12V line.

for example this one only have 18A and would be to weak I believe for a 6800 ultra









Thes PSU I have running my 6800ultra has 34A on the 12V.


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

I Recomend the OCZ 520W Powerstream for its excelent reviews and quality.
Its efficient was proved to be better than the Enermax and Antec.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

or a Tagan TG-480...

You can see the power supply I have in my sig Antec 430...not bad, bought it off a guy at work for $10, it was only 3 months old...


----------

